# Gerber fastrack 650



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could get pinch/pressure rollers for a fastrack 650? Had this plotter for about 10 years and the rubber on the rollers just disintegrated. 

Or does anyone know of another set that would work on the fastrack? Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Is Gerber the manufacturer of the plotter?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes gerber is the manufacturer. Have tried getting them through the local dealer but it's been weeks n still no word from them. Made homemade rubber rollers but did a terrible job making them round...


----------



## koroe (Sep 3, 2009)

I just purchased a Gerber 650 and was wondering what programs you use for this cutter?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Currently use omega cs. I bought it with the plotter a while back. I believe it's the 1.5 or 1.56 version. 

They have new and better software now. Wouldn't recommend the software that I have. They have discontinued all support for this version... But I'm planning on upgrading my plotter and software and this software has served it's purpose all these years but it has been very buggy


----------



## koroe (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks chad.. i appreciate the info


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

No problem. On another note apparently the reps here in Hawaii said that gerber has stopped all support for the fastrack650. They have moved on to new plotters. 

The new ones are actually rebadge graphtecs I believe he said. But on the positive side is that it is bundled with the newest version of omega software. And it's a little cheaper than getting straight from graphtec. 
I believe it's the ce5000. But maybe wrong. 

The fastrak650 has been very reliable. Have owned it for nearly 10 years and the only problem I've had was recently the rubber rollers have decintigrated. And it's $110 or $120 each roller...


----------



## PreOne (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello,
I know this is an older post, but I was wondering what you did with your 650 fastrack problem. Do you still have the plotter? Thanks for your time.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Ended up dumping it because it was just taking up space. Made room for other stuff


----------



## PreOne (Nov 2, 2012)

That to bad you had to get rid of it. I found out earlier this year that the FasTrack was made by Mutoh, and they still have this part for sale. Cost $30.00 each. I just installed 2 new wheels last Friday on my 650. Tracks like it was new.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

The motherboard went out a couple of months ago. I ended up shaving down pieces of rubber to replace the rollers and it worked ok. Would of been nice if the I could've replaced the motherboard though...


----------



## PreOne (Nov 2, 2012)

I know, the motherboard has had a problem on this plotter. I am hoping my plotter will keep working. I make signs and alot of that is printing these days. Sometines I need to cut vinyl, but not as much as the old days. I was about to try and make my own wheels, I'll bet that must have been a real pain. Well, thanks for your time, I have to be getting some work done, Until Later, Paul


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Mines lasted a long time so wasn't too bad. Would of been nice if I could've replaced the board but I had to make room for other stuff. But am looking into their newer models. Thanks for the info.


----------



## arnoldsants (Aug 15, 2017)

I need all the power cables and connections for Gerber FastTrack 650
any help from anyone that have them for sale?
many thanks,
Arnold +44 07521 775699


----------

